# IBOsmiley Int'l Smoke a Cigar Day Cookout



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Had a few people over to the homestead yesterday for some bbq, drinks and cigars... here's some select shots of the fun.

The food:
Steaks - marinated in Dr. Pepper, Worchestershire, Garlic
Chicken - Honey-Lime Mesquite Marinate
Shrimp - marinated in Lemon, Tabasco and Old Bay and skewered with pineapple, onion and green pepper
Ribs - southern style spice rub and homemake tomato/molasses bbq sauce


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice variety of food. Never heard of using DP as a marinade. I may have to try that. The gathering looked like a great time!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

UM UMMMMMMM

Now thats home cookin and a good time

But.....What were the smokes????


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great, good smokes and good food!! Nothing better


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Yummmmi!! Great BBQ, Great cigars, Great boos and great peopel!! So... This is a perfect day!!


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, some of the food made me hungry.

Looked like a good time.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh Ya--food, drink and a fine cegar--I'm Hungry!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Again, another IBO Smiley function I missed...u should have photoshopped me in. 8 )

Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time, who all is there?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow what great looking food now i am really hungry,good friends,good food,good gars,what a day!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like fun! Now THATS some good eatin'. Steak marinated in Dr Pepper!? Must find a recipe for that marinade...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Good times,good times! Thanks for sharing*


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Now I'm hungry for some BBQ. Looks like a good time.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> Looks like fun! Now THATS some good eatin'. Steak marinated in Dr Pepper!? Must find a recipe for that marinade...


Simple Recipe:
Dr. Pepper (about 5 cups?)
Worchestershire sauce...dash it in to taste (about 10 "dashes")
4 cloves of garlic (minced)


----------

